# USA Employment



## acestarlad (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I have just been accepted for a home worker vacancy and the company have offered me a contract of employment, but it is an American Employment Contract.

Therefore I have no idea at all whether it is genuine or not or even if this company is genuine. I have to be honest and say that this vacancy seems to be almost too good to be true $32,400 p/a for processing payments for this company in the comfort of my own home in Spain.

In the UK we can check a company's credentials by going to companies house and either using the free search to get brief and basic details of the company, or pay to get more in depth details. Is there anything like this in the USA that I could use to check out the credentials of this company?

Also how do I know this is a genuine contract they have provided for me?

Thanks

Jason


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

acestarlad said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just been accepted for a home worker vacancy and the company have offered me a contract of employment, but it is an American Employment Contract.
> 
> ...


The registration of companies in the US is a state matter.
Here's the one for Arizona: Arizona Corporation Commission
You'll need to find the one for the state where they are registered.

A good place for finding scams is here: Ripoff Report | Scams, Frauds, Reviews And Consumer Complaints.

If something sounds too good to be true, it usually is.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

This sounds fishy!
A US company outsourcing a single 32k job?


----------



## acestarlad (Oct 26, 2010)

I know hence why I am trying to do some research before I sign this contract.

The address for this company on the Contract is Washington DC. So would I be right in assuming that this is the state? So would I be looking for the Washington DC Corporation Commission?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

acestarlad said:


> I know hence why I am trying to do some research before I sign this contract.
> 
> The address for this company on the Contract is Washington DC. So would I be right in assuming that this is the state? So would I be looking for the Washington DC Corporation Commission?


Office of the Secretary
A company can be incorporated or registered (depending on type) anywhere and that through an agent.
It sounds like they need a post office.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Checking a corporate registration in the US probably won't tell you anything, either. There are plenty of scams being conducted through "legit" corporations.

Where did you find this "vacancy" posted? Or how did they get your name and address? Those are probably two things to consider. If the opportunity came to you "out of the blue" chances are, it's a scam. (And frankly, just given the description you've given, it sounds kind of fishy.)

Home work normally pays on a piece rate basis, largely because they can't really validate how much time you are putting in. But the other place to check out the company would be with the local Better Business Bureau in (I guess) Washington DC, where this offer seems to be coming from. BBB of Washington DC & Eastern PA: Home - over on the right side under "BBB for consumers" there's a link to their search function for checking out businesses. If there is no listing for the company at all, I'd have real second thoughts.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## acestarlad (Oct 26, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> Checking a corporate registration in the US probably won't tell you anything, either. There are plenty of scams being conducted through "legit" corporations.
> 
> Where did you find this "vacancy" posted? Or how did they get your name and address? Those are probably two things to consider. If the opportunity came to you "out of the blue" chances are, it's a scam. (And frankly, just given the description you've given, it sounds kind of fishy.)
> 
> ...



Hi Bev, thanks for the info. This vacancy didn't come out of the blue I found it listed on a website for Home Working jobs, through google.

I have seen a certificate for this company from a company called AMTEX which is apparently some kind of surety company, but I have no idea what that means I have never heard of a surety company until now. Anyway this surety company is endorsed by the Department of Transport in the US. So I still don't really know if this means anything or not.

I have asked for a US lawyer to help me out but so far no one has responded to my emails, which is a bit of a let down. Anyway I will check out the website that you have given me, Thank you very much, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically what the BBB will give you is a list of complaints filed against the company. Now, all companies have complaints filed against them now and then, but what you're looking for is a LONG list, or to see the precise nature of the complaints.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Basically what the BBB will give you is a list of complaints filed against the company. Now, all companies have complaints filed against them now and then, but what you're looking for is a LONG list, or to see the precise nature of the complaints.
> Cheers,
> Bev


BBBs are so far behind it is unreal. I have a complaint against a general contractor (licensed, member and very active) that is over 18 months old - walked with a hefty down payment for materials (standard practise to pay for materials up front, labor afterwards) from elderly friends. :>(


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

acestarlad said:


> Hi Bev, thanks for the info. This vacancy didn't come out of the blue I found it listed on a website for Home Working jobs, through google.


???



acestarlad said:


> I have seen a certificate for this company from a company called AMTEX which is apparently some kind of surety company, but I have no idea what that means I have never heard of a surety company until now. Anyway this surety company is endorsed by the Department of Transport in the US. So I still don't really know if this means anything or not.


DoT cannot endorse a private company. There is a rent-a-cop security company AMTEX which is approved to work DoT contracts.



acestarlad said:


> I have asked for a US lawyer to help me out but so far no one has responded to my emails, which is a bit of a let down. Anyway I will check out the website that you have given me, Thank you very much, I really appreciate it.


Why should an attorney "help you out" after receiving an e-mail from a stranger out of country? Research gets done on a billable basis.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> BBBs are so far behind it is unreal. I have a complaint against a general contractor (licensed, member and very active) that is over 18 months old - walked with a hefty down payment for materials (standard practise to pay for materials up front, labor afterwards) from elderly friends. :>(


I never said the BBB could RESOLVE a problem with a company. But in the US it's traditional to at least check with BBB to see the level and nature of complaints filed against a company before deciding to do business with them.

I would also just Google the name of the company offering the job and see what's out there on the Internet about them. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> I never said the BBB could RESOLVE a problem with a company. But in the US it's traditional to at least check with BBB to see the level and nature of complaints filed against a company before deciding to do business with them.
> 
> Bev


Miscommunication:>) BBB has no medatory functions. It may have been a great source of information back in the days. Now it is a dino:>)


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Miscommunication:>) BBB has no medatory functions. It may have been a great source of information back in the days. Now it is a dino:>)


I agree. It lives off of a reputation it no longer has.


----------



## acestarlad (Oct 26, 2010)

twostep said:


> ???
> 
> 
> DoT cannot endorse a private company. There is a rent-a-cop security company AMTEX which is approved to work DoT contracts.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, however I am not sure what you mean by "rent-a-cop" company, AMTEX?????

A solicitor should be willing to help anyone who has got any legal dealings within the USA especially when payment is being offered!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

acestarlad said:


> Thanks for the feedback, however I am not sure what you mean by "rent-a-cop" company, AMTEX?????
> 
> A solicitor should be willing to help anyone who has got any legal dealings within the USA especially when payment is being offered!


Rent-a-cop refers to a private security agency. It's not clear what sorts of assurances a security firm could give you about a work-from-home deal. Frankly, you're usually kind of on your own in evaluating these things. There isn't (to my knowledge) any recognized "certification" or "verification" service in the US for work-at-home businesses.

And American attorneys are perfectly capable of ignoring random requests for assistance from overseas, particularly if they are unlikely to generate long-term fees and some sort of on-going commercial relationship. (Sorry, I just know my fellow countrymen too well. And I'll confess to a certain "rivalry" between attorneys and accountants which I can't resist stirring up a bit.  )
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

acestarlad said:


> Thanks for the feedback, however I am not sure what you mean by "rent-a-cop" company, AMTEX?????
> 
> A solicitor should be willing to help anyone who has got any legal dealings within the USA especially when payment is being offered!


Security company:>)
Different way of doing business on this side of the pond. I have the pleasure (or lack thereof) to deal with attorneys on a regular basis. An email from somewhere by someone offering payment for researching a company will not trigger anything. Too obscure. 
I will dig a bit for you to put this thread to rest. Give me whatever information you have by PM. No reason to worry I do not need or want a job:>)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Rent-a-cop refers to a private security agency. It's not clear what sorts of assurances a security firm could give you about a work-from-home deal. Frankly, you're usually kind of on your own in evaluating these things. There isn't (to my knowledge) any recognized "certification" or "verification" service in the US for work-at-home businesses.


No there is none; a lot of scams going on unfortunately. It does not make sense to my why a company would outsource payments to a single person out of country. There is a tail attached to this cat and I cannot grab it yet. For 30k thye can get a CPA and have no visa issues to deal with.



Bevdeforges said:


> And American attorneys are perfectly capable of ignoring random requests for assistance from overseas, particularly if they are unlikely to generate long-term fees and some sort of on-going commercial relationship. (Sorry, I just know my fellow countrymen too well. And I'll confess to a certain "rivalry" between attorneys and accountants which I can't resist stirring up a bit.  )
> Cheers,
> Bev


Now now Bev! They just love to hate each other my dear! Or was it hate to love each other?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> No there is none; a lot of scams going on unfortunately. It does not make sense to my why a company would outsource payments to a single person out of country. There is a tail attached to this cat and I cannot grab it yet. For 30k thye can get a CPA and have no visa issues to deal with.


Just as an aside, I used to be a moderator on a "Work from Home" forum (that no longer exists). There are loads of scams out there - the most common involve getting the "employee" to pay a fee of some sort. Sometimes the fee is for "training" or "supplies" or as a deposit against whatever it is they are supposed to be working on. Once the fee has been paid, that's pretty much the last the "employee" hears from their employer.

The mention of "processing payments" however suggests possible money laundering - passing it through a foreign bank account in small amounts to eliminate traces of dubious origins. In any event, potentially far more serious than merely getting ripped off.



> Now now Bev! They just love to hate each other my dear! Or was it hate to love each other?


Ah, the days of those "innocent" attorney-accountant rivalries! Such fun.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

